# Problem with Merge module on TIVOweb



## JustinBaron (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi

I am trying to get thismodule to work but am getting the following error:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_merge '' ''
can't read "::tyshow_links": no such variable
while executing
"if { $::tyshow_links } {
set merge_th "$merge_th [th ""]"
}"
(procedure "::action_merge" line 62)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Can anyone help or tell me a better way to dump multiple shows to VCR?

All my other recent hacks seem to have worked fine!

Thanks!

Justin


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Where did you get your merge module? I am looking for something that does this as well.....

Thanks


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Sounds like you are trying to run a module for TiVoweb Plus on TiVoweb, or possibly vice versa.


----------



## JustinBaron (Sep 10, 2004)

Here...
http://www.alt.org/wiki/index.php/TiVoWeb Modules

There is also a something called BatchSave - do search in this group

Justin


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Maybe it's me, but that link doesn't work. Also, a search on "batchsave" only finds this post!


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

See my comments in this thread


----------



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

I have seen the same error, and after reading all the threads, I can't find a solution......


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

I never got the TivoWeb one working either, as I think it requires TivoWebPlus.

The stand alone one works fine though


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

I got this to work on my TivoWebPlus V1.3.1 install - I used a "traditional hack" method of just removing the offending code! No, you can't always be this lucky, but I didn't really care anything about tyshow links, so I figured I could just disable that part and viola! - it works!!

In the V0.4 merge.itcl module itself, I commented out these lines (note: I did a *cat -n merge.itcl* to create the line numbers as an aid to finding the lines - they are not in the code!):


```
Before:
    92    if { $::tyshow_links } {
    93      set merge_th "$merge_th [th ""]"
    94    }

After:

    92  #  if { $::tyshow_links } {
    93  #    set merge_th "$merge_th [th ""]"
    94  #  }
```
and

```
Before:
   266    if { $::tyshow_links && $type != "" } {
   267      set merge_td "$merge_td [td [html_link "/asx/$fsid.asx" "View"]]"
   268    }

After:

   266  #  if { $::tyshow_links && $type != "" } {
   267  #    set merge_td "$merge_td [td [html_link "/asx/$fsid.asx" "View"]]"
   268  #  }
```


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

There is also one to send keypresses to the tivo to play each show:

I recently updated it to work witk UK tivos:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4937879#post4937879


----------

